# IT Jobs in Singapore



## hivikas (Aug 17, 2012)

I am looking for IT jobs in Singapore. I am currently in India. I understand that the best way to find job is to work through an Agent. Can someone help me with details of some of the Agents that were successful in getting you placed at Singapore?


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

Some of the job sites that you can look at are headhunter.com.sg;jobsdb.com;monsters,com.sg


----------

